# Anyone seen ross kemp on liverpool?



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

How good is this ross kemp on gangs in liverpool, its ****ing mad init, if you havnt seen it watch it on youtube now!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he just interviewed a load of chavs didnt he


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah get em to put all the tools down and see how things go for em!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

To be honest, I didnt think that one was too good.

The episode about Kingston Jamaica, thats hardcore. A person is murdered every 6 hours.


----------



## ComradeYezhov (Nov 17, 2008)

just little boys with little brains looking for some quick cash; that formula is repeated 100's of times from town to town, country to country... it's pretty much impossible to stop; you'll always have poor kids that realise its quite easy to make decent money if your willing to arm yourself and take it.

maybe if we had anywhere near decent enough punishments it might be less of a problem in some of our cities.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

matt88 said:


> yeah get em to put all the tools down and see how things go for em!


WoW YOUR A BEAST LOOK AT YOUR PIC LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

its not on you tube :-( ive looked for it couldnt find it!!! wanted to watch it though!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pro51ngh said:


> its not on you tube :-( ive looked for it couldnt find it!!! wanted to watch it though!!!


It is just put in ross kemp on liverpool mate and there is about 5 parts to it


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

or


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

off topic but i had a dream lastnight that ross kemp had died

it was a weird one


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

cheers for link...ill watch that after ive eaten!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah i watched those cheeky little gobsh1tes running off at the mouth.

Thinking its big and clever going around with guns,terrorising innocent people.

Round them all up and sent them on the frontline in iraq....see how many cry for mum.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah one of them said ""afghanistan has got fook all on here" FPMSL


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i watched it

what a load of little corny eds thinkin there hard

and that other annoying fuker "the devil" haha hes a tosser aswell


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone read a book called "cocky"?......or "powder wars"?.....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bogue said:


> i watched it
> 
> what a load of little corny eds thinkin there hard
> 
> and that other annoying fuker "the devil" haha hes a tosser aswell


 You wouldn't say that to Ste French's face mate so please don't act hard and say it on here. You will upset the wrong people.

GHS


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought it was pathetic. I cant believe there are people out there of a similar age to me that act in these ways. Comment s such as how there areas **** all over afghanistan anger me. I would like to see how long they would last in Helmand province.


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

GHS said:


> You wouldn't say that to Ste French's face mate so please don't act hard and say it on here. You will upset the wrong people.
> 
> GHS


your right i prob wouldnt

nor would half the other people say what they have said about the other lads on it if they was stood infront of them

but my opinions my opinion

i watched another prog about him were he was interviewed by danny dyer

my opinion of him was exactly the same

i wasnt awear i was acting "hard"


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

thans mate been wanting to watch that for a while


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> You wouldn't say that to Ste French's face mate so please don't act hard and say it on here. You will upset the wrong people.
> 
> GHS


some people dont care who they upset, some people meet things head on, a lot of people pray on peoples weaknesses, no one is invincible..... i thought his interview was well funny,,,,, you know what i mean Russ, LOL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> some people dont care who they upset, some people meet things head on, a lot of people pray on peoples weaknesses, no one is invincible..... i thought his interview was well funny,,,,, you know what i mean Russ, LOL


i noticed he kept calling him russ...couldnt work out if he was taking the **** or not....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah think he was haha


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a bunch of gun totting kids.

They have nothing on the likes of warren and french.

Stange how these same kids have said french is a marked man yet have never gone looking for him. Good job for them hes retired.

And worse than afgan, Please. maybe we should send them over there


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

davetherave said:


> off topic but i had a dream lastnight that ross kemp had died
> 
> it was a weird one


hopefully your psychic...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> anyone read a book called "cocky"?......or "powder wars"?.....


Curtis and P G... okay books.



GHS said:


> You wouldn't say that to Ste French's face mate so please don't act hard and say it on here. You will upset the wrong people.
> 
> GHS


Why? He's not all he makes out...

Even though he's turned good guy, he still wants a rep. The time when he was big, all the dealers who he used to sort were skagheads themselves. Skinny little runts from Crocky and Dingle with needles sticking out their arm...

Not to say he's not hard, he is. But it's made to seem more than it is...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> hopefully your psychic...


it was proper weird, it was a dream about watching the news and explaining how he had been struck down with a skin problem that caused redness of the face which in my dream looked like red sea weed growing off one of his cheeks about half a foot out that blew in the wind

i cant remember what he died off but my dream also involved me waking up and hearing it on the news as i woke up

weird


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i gotta watch that ross kemp on capetown cuz they lifted the sound from the liverpool one dang idiots


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yeah i watched those cheeky little gobsh1tes running off at the mouth.
> 
> Thinking its big and clever going around with guns,terrorising innocent people.
> 
> Round them all up and sent them on the frontline in iraq....see how many cry for mum.


just watched it...and yeh send them to the front line!! see what they think of that!!!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

steven french's interview had me in stitches the way he kept calling him russ :lol:

I wouldn't want to correct him neither!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i saw a bit of this on skyone the other week and he kept calling him russ

i like ross kemp, he does a few of these and the ones i have seen are interesting and worth a watch


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Britians deadlyiest men and a program about the french man. It was quite good, although i find it hard to watch anything presented by danny Dyer.

Pwooper nawty


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Correct me if i'm wrong as i didnt see the programme but Ste French? is that the international kickboxing champ who used to work the doors in Liverpool?

If it is, he was and no doubt still is a dangerous man.

My family are all liverpudlians and i grew up in the north west, i've heard some tales about Mr French and by all accounts he was not a man to cross.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Steve French was a doorman yes, deadly? So deadly he got knocked out by a drunken lass from Walton because he hit her fella lol. Was on a documentary on Bravo


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Some of you are right in saying they're just kids but them kids don't give a monkeys!!

Mate of mine worked in Marbella last summer and said its those kids from thr Crocky Crew and Noxley Green that are behind 90% of the shootings out there. Granted its the older "proper naughty" men that get them to do it but they got nothing in Liverpool so they go out there for a nice life and do what they're told. They don't give a fu(k, simple as that!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I think people missed the point with this programme (which I thought was poor)

these lads where school mates, they all went to the same school, they had a fight in school at the age of about 14, split up into 2 gangs and have been at war ever since, literally murdering each other

its not about money or drugs like every other 'ross kemp on gangs' starts with

if you think the mentallity of having a fight in the playground would result in you getting murdered 9/10 years later-then you get a rough idea of how little these kids care

they're small and they're weak but the hardest man in the world is the one who doesnt care about pulling a trigger


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

^^

yeah, but what was pathetic was the fact neither gang (laughable) could say WHY they hated each other.....young mongs at their best....hopefully when they grow up they look back at that vid cringeing, because I certainly was, they are so thick in the head they are dangerous, too thick to be frightened lol


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

to be honest I found that a lot more scary, the fact they're murdering each other for reasons they dont know, thats how unhuman it is, they just dont like them so they'll murder them


----------



## redOred (Jan 14, 2009)

With regards to Mr French. Has anyone read his book? Is it worth a read?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devil-Britains-Feared-Underworld-Taxman/dp/1845961781


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Miller said:


> to be honest I found that a lot more scary, the fact they're murdering each other for reasons they dont know, thats how unhuman it is, they just dont like them so they'll murder them


Hello mate, I see you joined then  .


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

My dad used to live in Norris Green and my nan still does so I have been up there quite often. It is a really run down area, and there doesn't really appear an attempt being made to revitialise it. Almost as if it's been given up on; not that it advocates what these people are doing, it is pointless and inhumane. But as that Frenchy bloke says, they need something else to be able to focus on so that they aren't dragged into the world of violence and crime.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Damn i was dreaming about footy hooligans all lastnight must of been because of that RK on poland gangs


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

MarkM said:


> My dad used to live in Norris Green and my nan still does so I have been up there quite often. It is a really run down area, and there doesn't really appear an attempt being made to revitialise it. Almost as if it's been given up on; not that it advocates what these people are doing, it is pointless and inhumane. But as that Frenchy bloke says, they need something else to be able to focus on so that they aren't dragged into the world of violence and crime.


I read a review on a book by another gangster from Norris Green.

Looks quite a good read.

Race war to Door war.

by Joe Owens.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I liked "cocky" - is Curtis Warren ever likely to be released? I knew he got his stretch extended when he killed that Turkish Guy inside but Id have thought he hasn't got long......makes me laugh how they never found all his money, wonder where the feck he hid it ????


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Five-O said:


> ^^
> 
> yeah, but what was pathetic was the fact neither gang (laughable) could say WHY they hated each other.....young mongs at their best....hopefully when they grow up they look back at that vid cringeing, because I certainly was, they are so thick in the head they are dangerous, too thick to be frightened lol


Thick?..yeah thick as the ground they walk on.

They have to take their d1cks out to count to 11


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

I have watched the majority of Ross Kemps shows and i thought the liverpool one was strange because the boys actually did the hard bit of growing up without killing each other. Then once they leave school want to run around stabbing and shooting. Coming from Glasgow whilst i was at school all the fighting/stabbings were between lads who went to different schools and were from different areas or was because of the protestant/catholic divide. Its quite sad that they couldnt give a reason why they hated each other so much. Im still best friends with a lot of the boys i went to school with 10 year ago and we werent from the same area.

Blades have been a problem in Britain for as long as ive been around but the fact that the shooters seem so easily available is worrying, i cant see it getting better unless some radical action is implemented by the government.

I have noticed over the last 10 years the slow and steady increase of gun warfare in Glasgow and its getting worse. Britain is going downhill fast with this kinda thing.

As for Steven French? Make no mistake that guy was one serious individual, anyone making silly claims to the contrary is having a laugh.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Five-O said:


> I liked "cocky" - is Curtis Warren ever likely to be released? I knew he got his stretch extended when he killed that Turkish Guy inside but Id have thought he hasn't got long......makes me laugh how they never found all his money, wonder where the feck he hid it ????


Curtis warren was released some point last year i think, he's now back inside on remand awaiting trial for smuggling drugs again.

Thats what my cuz told me a few months back, dont get the Liverpool Echo down here so my knowledge of current affairs as to what's going on back home is limited.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

matt p said:


> Curtis warren was released some point last year i think, he's now back inside on remand awaiting trial for smuggling drugs again.
> 
> Thats what my cuz told me a few months back, dont get the Liverpool Echo down here so my knowledge of current affairs as to what's going on back home is limited.


ah, cheers for that bud, had no idea he'd actually been released, I bet he didn't even get chance to bend a woman over before they got him back on remand...lol...poor b'stard.

I doubt he'll ever be a free man again until he's a very old fella


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

People don't see the truth behind this documentary. When I was a kid, there was (and still is) only 2 junior school's around. St. Philomena's and Ranworth Sq. Then from there, you all went to De La Salle High school, some went to Croxteth Comp; I went to neither. Most of the lads now who are in the gangs, that are dead, that are murderers; they all went to the same schools and were best mates up until about 5yrs ago. I know because I grew up with them. There are lads I used to play footy with, who I used to fight with and who I used to be mates with either dead or inside. Most of them have been shot. Most on that programme I know personally. I was brought up well, I went to a private school away from it all; that is *THE* only reason I wasn't on that programme or dead or in prison. Someone mentioned a few pages back about it being ran by all the proper gangsters, the sad truth is that it isn't. It's because of a few years ago, they used to sell a bit of weed and smack. It was local competition, that's all but over now; but the tensions are still there. It turned into "my dick is bigger than yours".

I used to play football outside my house with Liam Smith, my brother was on the same football team and in the same class as his killer, Sean Mercer was in the same team and class in school. Both LS and SM have been inside my house and both now have no life.

I'm glad I went to another school.

Now the part I really didn't want to talk about.

I am part of a very big family. I have extended family all over the country but most of them are in Liverpool. The woman interviewed by Ross who said "she butted the woman in to the freezer" is the mother of my cousin Liam Kelly. He was killed for £250. It was not what she made out. To be fair and truthful, I didn't really know him; his dad is my mum's first cousin, his parents weren't together (she never let him see his son, he always tried to be a dad). Leading up to the killing he owed someone £250 for a TV. Instead of paying he went round and threw a bike through the living room window. He was seen walking down a street and 2 men jumped out of a car and shot him twice from point blank range in the chest with a sawn off shotgun. He crawled to a house and died on the doorstep.

Anthony Campbell got 23 years. There is a reward for Kevin Parle (wanted for 2 murders), he is believed to be in the USA. A few months after Liam died, she went to his dad's house (my second cousin, who now has a girlfriend and 4 kids) and asked for a sperm donation to bring Liam back; she is ****ing mental.

Incidentally, the lad who he was with him when he broke the window (my other cousin) is the son of Michael Showers, who you will know about it you have read "Cocky".



englishman78 said:


> I read a review on a book by another gangster from Norris Green.
> 
> Looks quite a good read.
> 
> ...


He's a tit. Set his mate up to get shot.



Five-O said:


> I liked "cocky" - is Curtis Warren ever likely to be released? I knew he got his stretch extended when he killed that Turkish Guy inside but Id have thought he hasn't got long......makes me laugh how they never found all his money, wonder where the feck he hid it ????


He's out of the Dam now.

He was released in 2007 and came back to Liverpool for a few weeks; then got arrested on new charges of importing Cannabis to Jersey. He pleaded not guilty, his lawyer argued for bail and I think he got it. Not sure how it all turned out.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> He's a tit. Set his mate up to get shot.
> 
> He's out of the Dam now.
> 
> He was released in 2007 and came back to Liverpool for a few weeks; then got arrested on new charges of importing Cannabis to Jersey. He pleaded not guilty, his lawyer argued for bail and he got it. Not sure how it all turned out.


Well I know little of gansters form your way so dont know whats **** or what isnt.

Here is one from mine.

www.miragepublishing.com/viv4book.html

went to my school.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well englishmen who died then and what makes him a gangster from fighting to the death no offence like just wnna know a bit more like mate


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Went to your school? Is it still standing lol? Viv died in 94?!


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Went to your school? Is it still standing lol? Viv died in 94?!


Not Viv, Duffy and No it's knocked down now.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Viv was just part of the old gangland scene in Newcastle. There's few of that era left these days. Just the same old story of protection, doormen, fueds and shootings. There's no, 'main men' in the way that Viv or others were then. Any 'names' are far less well known and dont have such a hold over doors/protection etc since all the licensing came in etc.


----------



## solomonr (Jan 3, 2009)

Was really lookin forward to watchin the Ross Kemp on Liverpool but i rekon it just gave people from not around here even more reasons to slag up north off.

Just read Cocky as well, pretty good book, liked the link up with the Columbians etc, mental amounts of cash/drugs.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

to Offo that was.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

offo said:


> well englishmen who died then and what makes him a gangster from fighting to the death no offence like just wnna know a bit more like mate


Well robbing drug dealers and every **** else would make him a gangster I would say.

Of course im not condoning such acts I would have em all labour camps if I could.

We must if well ordered streets now musnt we.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont watch Ross kemps documentarys since i found out most of them are set up for effect and sensationalism...

Now i know its TV and has to be made interesting, but when you "pay" scum to do things that does not really occur in real life just for TV then it becomes like a soap opera and just entertainment as opposed to educational, and pointless to watch


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jw007 said:


> I dont watch Ross kemps documentarys since i found out most of them are set up for effect and sensationalism...
> 
> how do u mean set up? give them a bit of money for drama or basically alot is put on or both hehe..i was watching columbia one lastnight..he was gna chat to some lady but she got shot in the face the day before .....i dont know maybe some of it is put on... and i bet they only show u certain bits...
> 
> kinda like bigbrother


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

offo said:


> There was one episode I think about chav gangs in manchester, a guy on this board lives right where they were filming, and he knew some of guys who were filmed etc
> 
> It was a park or wasteland area, usually pretty quiet etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> There was one episode I think about chav gangs in manchester, a guy on this board lives right where they were filming, and he knew some of guys who were filmed etc
> 
> It was a park or wasteland area, usually pretty quiet etc...
> 
> ...


It was Liverpool. I posted a video on it a few months ago. If you watched it the other night you would of actually seen the footage. It's right behind my girlfriends house an 5 minutes from my front door.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

estfna said:


> It was Liverpool. I posted a video on it a few months ago. If you watched it the other night you would of actually seen the footage. It's right behind my girlfriends house an 5 minutes from my front door.


Thats the one I remember now...

Was good post, and now i think his documentarys must be all same and sh1te..

Reps mate

x

ps

given too much out will do tom


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats the one I remember now...
> 
> Was good post, and now i think his documentarys must be all same and sh1te..
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/37680-ross-kemp-pays-gang-wreck-park.html

I had to take the video down in the end.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

jw007 said:


> but things likme that happen alot i mean they may not of done it on the day of shooting the stuff...but chavs have a got a reputation in this country and it down to them going to church.... i dunno it may not happen in their area but **** does happen its inevitble and undenieble..this country is bad maybe not the worst but its bad...appaerntly worst in europe..and has a higher crime ratio than the usa apart from murder and rape...
> 
> i dunno i can imagine alot of it is glamourised to make good tv...


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Off point a bit...

The guy Alfie who was on the episode with Danny Dyer fought a mate of mine on the karate circuit years ago. He can remember that group of fighters including French, we did traditional karate and they did freestyle karate which is more like kickboxing. Hard men all the same!!!


----------



## Farts (Sep 10, 2012)

It was not Antony cambell it was Kevin and I know this because I'm friends with Antonys mum and Liam Kelly was best friends with Anthony Liam's mom hardly cared about Liam he was all ways in Anthony's house and that Ross kemp episode was not fair because they should have interviewed Anthony's mom too to get both sides of the story and one last thing I was told that liam went round Liverpool putting knifes to people's faces.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Farts:3462101 said:


> It was not Antony cambell it was Kevin and I know this because I'm friends with Antonys mum and Liam Kelly was best friends with Anthony Liam's mom hardly cared about Liam he was all ways in Anthony's house and that Ross kemp episode was not fair because they should have interviewed Anthony's mom too to get both sides of the story and one last thing I was told that liam went round Liverpool putting knifes to people's faces.


Wtf? This is 3years old


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice of you to go out your way to slag them off though


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

wasnt this thread posted a few years ago? and been brought back from the grave?!


----------

